# Stop it! What resort are you refering to?



## Sunbum (Apr 3, 2009)

Stop with the letters! AOC, MOC, NCV, DVI whatever!!!!
Not everyone spends there spare time memorizing the short form letters! If you want to start a thread about the Aruba Ocean Club, then spell it out! What does MCV mean???? Most TUGERS have not and should not have to memorize the short forms for every Marriott resort!


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 3, 2009)

See this in the FAQ:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34815

The problem is that some people don't even go by the true II codes. Many people refer to Maui as MOC, but that is not accurate as it is truely MMO or MM1.

MCV is for Canyon Villas.

I pride myself on having them memorized


----------



## applegirl (Apr 4, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> I pride myself on having them memorized




:rofl: :hysterical: 

dioxide, you make me laugh!

The OP has a valid point and I use to be frustrated by this too.  But since it's such common place I figured I could just look up the abbreviations if I was really that interested in knowing where they were talking about.  I've memorized several of them, but certainly not all like Dioxide!   That's impressive!

Janna


----------



## KathyPet (Apr 4, 2009)

Love It!  I do agree.  Heck I can hardly remember the abbreviations for the ones I own much less all the rest of them.  I have a really hard time with all the beach properties  Surf Watch, Ocean Watch, Ocean Pointe Surf Club, ocean Club etc,  Who can keep it all straight?


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 4, 2009)

I guess the biggest 'trick' is just being familiar with the names of all the Marriott resorts in general - I am.  (Of course some of that is because I've went over the list so many times of the resorts that I want to go to.    )  If you know the _names_ already, then it's pretty easy to figure out which one an abbrev. is refering to.  That being said, usually when I write a question or response I *try* to call the resort by name in the beginning and then use the abbrev. throughout the rest of my entry.

BTW, it does get easier the longer you're on this board (and the more often)


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 4, 2009)

Sunbum said:


> Stop with the letters! AOC, MOC, NCV, DVI whatever!!!!
> Not everyone spends there spare time memorizing the short form letters! If you want to start a thread about the Aruba Ocean Club, then spell it out! What does MCV mean???? Most TUGERS have not and should not have to memorize the short forms for every Marriott resort!



Oh yes they should! There's a test every Friday! If you don't pass, you have to write them 3 times each.


----------



## m61376 (Apr 4, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> Oh yes they should! There's a test every Friday! If you don't pass, you have to write them 3 times each.



oops- there goes the teacher in you :hysterical:


----------



## 1950bing (Apr 4, 2009)

What time on Fridays ?


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 4, 2009)

1950bing said:


> What time on Fridays ?



That would be up to the moderators, as they are in control of our classroom. The principal (Dave) is away, so we have a little less structure currently.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 4, 2009)

Speaking of initials..... tell me;  is DH "dear husband" or "dear headache"


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 4, 2009)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Speaking of initials..... tell me;  is DH "dear husband" or "dear headache"



Are they different?


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 4, 2009)

luv2vacation said:


> Are they different?



:hysterical:,


----------



## gores95 (Apr 4, 2009)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Speaking of initials..... tell me;  is DH "dear husband" or "dear headache"




OK I have another for ya.....is DW "Dearest Wife" or "Damn Witch"??????


----------



## mas (Apr 4, 2009)

MBP  MMO MM1 MCU MHB MGC MC1 MBY MGO MHH HPS MAO MSU MFC MMB
MBP  MMO MM1 MCU MHB MGC MC1 MBY MGO MHH HPS MAO MSU MFC MMB
MBP  MMO MM1 MCU MHB MGC MC1 MBY MGO MHH HPS MAO MSU MFC MMB

(Don't bother me...I'm doing my homework   )


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 4, 2009)

gores95 said:


> OK I have another for ya.....is DW "Dearest Wife" or "Damn Witch"??????



Depends on how long you have been married.

Had to balance out the DH post.

mas - you kill me. Notice you did not go for the extra credit.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 4, 2009)

I also find the abbreviations difficult to get.  It just isn't that hard to write a few more letters.   It would help us all if you would write the name, or parts of it.  

Some abbreviations aren't even the II codes.


----------



## LordCambridge (Apr 4, 2009)

*Both Sides*

I understand both sides of this and don't think there's a right or wrong answer.  When I first found TUG 2 years ago, it was frustrating/challenging to read posts when you didn't know an abbreviation.  However, I was reading tug to gain information and knowledge that would benefit me (and hopefully others) - the folks that were providing this information, and thus helping me, were, many times, using the abbreviations.  So I had a choice, learn the codes or get less information.  I've learned many of the codes.  In a way, it's like learning the defintion and meaning of other terms (i.e. Flexchange).   If you don't understand the term, a lot of the potenitially beneficial posts about flexchange would be useless.

Whenever I post, I try not to abbreviate or at least define the abbreviation in the post (i.e. "When we stayed at Marriott Grande Vista (MGV)"), but understand some folks make a lot of posts and I appreciate what they provide to this forum.

Either way timesharing is awesome!


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 4, 2009)

LordCambridge said:


> Whenever I post, I try not to abbreviate or at least define the abbreviation in the post (i.e. "When we stayed at Marriott Grande Vista (MGV)"), but understand some folks make a lot of posts and I appreciate what they provide to this forum.



I also try to first define the abbreviation before using it. 

PS  To me MGV isn't Marriott Grande Vista but the TS I own in SoCal,  Monarch Grand Vacations.


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 4, 2009)

luv2vacation said:


> Are they different?



:hysterical: 
:hysterical: 
:hysterical:


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 4, 2009)

I think the first letter is usually M for Marriott?    But not always.


----------



## Smooth Air (Apr 5, 2009)

O...M...G.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 5, 2009)

I think logics applies:

If you are in a Marriott thread about a resort  -  then use the initials of that resort - not the II code. Particularly if other readers are using it. ie. _Marriott Aruba Ocean Club Owners Being Ripped Off By Marriot_ - feel free to use AOC or OC. Optimally, spell it out the first time you use, if early in the thread and is has not been short-handed in that thread

If you are talking about a resort you own in a sightings thread - then the best choice is to spell it out - but feel free to use short-hand if it is a resort you have listed in your profile, and you contribute often to that thread. If readers do not get it, they can always check the resorts you own..

If you do use short-hand and own at that resort, your profile should list the full name and the supporting abbreviation that is commonly used. i.e the HP is bitchin

Should always be avoided in the title of a thread 

Be consistent 

Just a few thoughts. All things in moderation


----------



## Smooth Air (Apr 5, 2009)

MOC can be Marriott Ocean Club (Aruba) or Maui Ocean Club

Smooth Air


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 5, 2009)

smoothair said:


> MOC can be Marriott Ocean Club (Aruba) or Maui Ocean Club



Actually it's:

Marriott's *M*aui *O*cean *C*lub = *MOC*
Marriott's *A*ruba *O*cean *C*lub = *AOC* (sometimes misused as MOC)


Note: these are Tugger's not II's representation.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank goodness OP does not own a Starwood week - you should SEE the abbreviations used over there  
Luckily, a primer is provided as a stickie on top of that forum... :rofl:


----------



## Tia (Apr 5, 2009)

I was actually just thinking the samething the other day about the resort abbreviations used here and on the Starwood area.


----------



## Smooth Air (Apr 5, 2009)

To Terry: I mean that a lot of people say MOC when they refer to Marriott Aruba Ocean Club and MOC for Maui Ocean Club which is the point of the original poster here. Usually you can figure it out by the context but sometimes the title lines are ambiguous. I do see what Sunbum, the OP here, means ( not to confuse Sunbum w/ Ocean Pointe....:rofl: 

Smooth Air


----------



## jimf41 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Acronyms*

Acronyms are the bane of the English language. First of all DH does not mean "darling husband" or some other such nonsense. DH  means Decision Height. That's the altitude the Pressure Altimeter is reading when the pilot, flying the ILS (Instument Landing System) makes the decision of are you spending the night in Aruba or some other exotic destination that you didn't plan on. If the pilot is using a non-precision approach he/she will make that decision at the MDA (Minimum Descent Altitude). Just because it starts with M doesn't mean Marriott owns it.

I just retired after 40 years in a job where acronym's rule. I'm adjusting. Give me time.


----------



## jimf41 (Apr 5, 2009)

One more thing. Beach Place Towers in Ft Lauderdale FL is MBP. Ocean Pointe in Palm Beach Shores is MPB not MOP or OP. I really hate acronyms and whole heartedly agree with the OP.


----------



## applegirl (Apr 5, 2009)

I think we should all write the name of the resort the first time mentioned in our post, then abbreviate after that, if we must. 

This is what I will try to do anyway.  I think it's nicer for us all but especially for any newbies reading the forums.

Janna


----------



## Smooth Air (Apr 5, 2009)

But nobody calls Marriott Ocean Pointe MPB here. Everybody says OP or MOP which will be confusing when the new Oceana Palms opens!  I wonder what they will call that..... MPB2???


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 5, 2009)

The initials for Oceana Palms has already been established as MVO.

Can someone guess where they came up with that....

Go figure!


----------



## Smooth Air (Apr 5, 2009)

MVO? What's that stand for???
Well, it won't be MVO here. It will be Ocean Palms( not Oceana...what's with the Oceana...I hate the sound of that....) or Palms or OP2 or something like that. Not MVO for sure.


----------



## KathyPet (Apr 5, 2009)

Gee I always thought DH meant D***Head.  That's why I use it so often when referring to my DH


----------



## Smooth Air (Apr 5, 2009)

Kathy....you are too funny! Well, he wld probably prefer that to Decision Height!!! I wonder if DW means Decision Weight in Jim's world??? 

Smooth Air


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Test Time*

Name them

MBP MMO MM1 MCU MHB MGC MC1 MBY MGO MHH HPS MAO MSU MFC MMB
MBP MMO MM1 MCU MHB MGC MC1 MBY MGO MHH HPS MAO MSU MFC MMB
MBP MMO MM1 MCU MHB MGC MC1 MBY MGO MHH HPS MAO MSU MFC MMB


----------



## indyhorizons (Apr 6, 2009)

entertaining thread. :hysterical:


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Apr 6, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> Name them
> 
> MBP MMO MM1 MCU MHB MGC MC1 MBY MGO MHH HPS MAO MSU MFC MMB
> MBP MMO MM1 MCU MHB MGC MC1 MBY MGO MHH HPS MAO MSU MFC MMB
> MBP MMO MM1 MCU MHB MGC MC1 MBY MGO MHH HPS MAO MSU MFC MMB



Darn it! It's Friday already; where did the week go?


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 6, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> Name them
> 
> MBP MMO MM1 MCU MHB MGC MC1 MBY MGO MHH HPS MAO MSU MFC MMB
> MBP MMO MM1 MCU MHB MGC MC1 MBY MGO MHH HPS MAO MSU MFC MMB
> MBP MMO MM1 MCU MHB MGC MC1 MBY MGO MHH HPS MAO MSU MFC MMB



Okay, here goes:

MBP - BeachPlace Towers
MMO - Maui Ocean Club
MM1 - Maui Ocean Club (Lahaina Tower)
MCU - Custom House
MHB - (formerly) Horizon's at Branson
MGC - Grand Chateau
MC1 - Grand Chateau (second tower)
MBY - Barony Beach Club
MGO - Grande Ocean
MHH - Harbour Club (Harbour Town)
HPS - Harbour Point (Shelter Cove)
MAO - Aruba Ocean Club
MSU - Aruba Surf Club
MFC - Frechman's Cove
MMB - Marbella Beach Resort


Please let me know if I passed.  I wouldn't want to screw up my GPA.  (And I thought my _Government and Politics_ test today was hard!)


----------



## GaryDouglas (Apr 6, 2009)

*K.I.S.S.*

Since I'm not into internal trading, I'm not familiar with II codes.  At my age, if I learn something new, I have to purge old memories and defrage.  Very resource intensive and time consuming.  I'm going with ecwinch's schema...


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 7, 2009)

luv2vacation said:


> Okay, here goes:
> 
> MBP - BeachPlace Towers
> MMO - Maui Ocean Club
> ...



Very impressive. You are a dynamic timeshare owner who gets a gold star today. A + and 4.0  

Correct - it wasn't Friday. It was pre-test day (which is always Monday). Those who pass on Monday, do not have to study all week. The rest of you will be tested Friday.


----------



## Carta (Apr 7, 2009)

I can tell everyone here is quite old. (myself included)   Try text messaging w/ a young kid..............It's like learning a new language..........


----------



## BobG7734 (Apr 7, 2009)

Well..it looks like all of you missed the test yesterday (Monday)!  I was the only one there and it was brutal!  Where is Dave when we need him?  

I will always refer to St Kitts as SKB!


----------



## Quilter (Apr 8, 2009)

Usually it doesn't take too much searching through a thread to figure out what resort the abbreviation refers to.   It's kind of a brain teaser.   People spend hours on Suduko and crosswords.   What's the problem with working out the acronyms?


----------



## Smooth Air (Apr 8, 2009)

Quilter: I guess some people don't like brain teasers & I can understand why. This shd be a no brainer.

Smooth Air


----------



## Tia (Apr 9, 2009)

I actually got a cell phone not all that long ago to be in better contact with my teenagers, and I do text with good results. I got one of the phones with the keyboad to simplify. 





Carta said:


> I can tell everyone here is quite old. (myself included)   Try text messaging w/ a young kid..............It's like learning a new language..........


----------



## rpw (Apr 13, 2009)

*But some resorts have 2 codes*

The most obvious (in my mind) is Maui Ocean Club.  MMO is the old hotel conversion and MM1 are the new towers.  While both are very nice, I would not ever try to compare the two (Neither does II, thus two codes)

So sometimes it's important to know the difference.

Time to learn the codes


----------



## wesley (Apr 13, 2009)

*My abbreviations story*

My funny abbreviations story...   I thought for months that "OP" meant Ocean Pointe, until I realized that many times the sentence did not make a bit of sense!!   I then dug (and dug and dug) in the old posts, and finally discovered that OP was "Original Poste" (at least that's what I think it is!!)

So I can empathize with abbreviation fatigue...

Regards   -   Looking forward to my first owner week at MBP (or is BeachPlace MBT, for Towers....hmmmmmmm   Guess I'll just have to look it up)   -   I enjoy the TUGGER Sense of Humor

Wesley


----------



## ann824 (Aug 27, 2009)

A reminder that most people do not know all of the codes and it really helps to spell out the name.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 27, 2009)

ann824 said:


> A reminder that most people do not know all of the codes and it really helps to spell out the name.



There is a list of TS acronyms on the TUG Advice Page.  I don't think you are going to get people to type out those long names, so you might want to take a look at the list.  Also, some of the resort system pages, like the Starwood forum, have a list of the abbreviations and acronyms at the top of the page.

Many of the abbreviations, like OP (original poster) are just common internet shorthand, and you can find lists of those by doing a google search.  Here's one - http://gaarde.org/acronyms/?lookup=O

If all else fails, don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## laurac260 (Aug 27, 2009)

Sunbum said:


> Stop with the letters! AOC, MOC, NCV, DVI whatever!!!!
> Not everyone spends there spare time memorizing the short form letters! If you want to start a thread about the Aruba Ocean Club, then spell it out! What does MCV mean???? Most TUGERS have not and should not have to memorize the short forms for every Marriott resort!




You know, today I came home on the I75, listening to my MP3, (which was playing U2, and then ACDC), stopped off to pick up dinner at KFC, came in the house using my remote FOB, turned on my DVR, watched some VH1 and MTV (wished for NFL, but wait, it's still MLB) turned on CNN, then NBC, saw the kids left the VCR on all night (or was it the DVD?), went down to play some Wii, logged onto TUG, checked out threads about MOC and MGO, and found this.  And said, WTF???


----------



## glnrcker (Aug 27, 2009)

*2FunE!!*

OMG Laura260, LMAO!!


----------



## GaryDouglas (Aug 28, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> ...WTF???


 
I can't find that resort !


----------



## dlpearson (Aug 28, 2009)

GaryDouglas said:


> I can't find that resort !



WTF refers to all the former-Marriott-but-got-kicked-out resorts (like Streamside Cedar & Aspen, Swallowtail, Bahamas, etc!) 

David


----------



## beckster914 (Aug 28, 2009)

Eww the one in the Bahamas (Paradise Island Beach Club) is NASTY! We went there in 2003 and when we exchanged into it, it was supposedly a Marriott timeshare but not when we got there! It was old and dirty and not a nice place to be. The only nice thing was it was right on the beach. After complaining to Marriott, they did issue us an AC which we used the following year.


----------



## laurac260 (Aug 28, 2009)

beckster914 said:


> Eww the one in the Bahamas (Paradise Island Beach Club) is NASTY! We went there in 2003 and when we exchanged into it, it was supposedly a Marriott timeshare but not when we got there! It was old and dirty and not a nice place to be. The only nice thing was it was right on the beach. After complaining to Marriott, they did issue us an AC which we used the following year.




WTF???


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 28, 2009)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Speaking of initials..... tell me;  is DH "dear husband" or "dear headache"



I have several female friends who claim it means *d***k*h***d!!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 28, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I have several female friends who claim it means *d***k*h***d!!



Yes, as a woman I've also used it in that fashion.


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 28, 2009)

If you think MSU, ACO, MOC, HHI, MFV, MGV, MOK, AFT, FAT, EAX, FXR is nuts and cryptic. Go over to Flyer talk and try to figure out the Airline designation codes, and the airport codes.

B6 is JetBlue
AA is American Airlines
UA is United
and the beat goes on.

Some airport codes are self explanatory and make sense

JFK
LGA
LAX
SAN ---- San Diego, not Francisco
MCO Orlando
BWI
EWR
PHI


----------



## Sunbum (Aug 29, 2009)

I am glad to see this thread come back alive! There has been alot of thread titles like "MOC Question". 

If it would have been titled " Marriott Aruba Ocean Club Question" you would get alot more responses. Or was that "Maui Ocean Club"????  

I know, I know, I need to find the chart and memorize all the abreviations


----------



## wegottago (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank you for making my day!  I laughed so hard when I read this (the WTF poster).


----------



## James1975NY (Sep 2, 2009)

gores95 said:


> OK I have another for ya.....is DW "Dearest Wife" or "Damn Witch"??????



I have another one for DW but I think it is way to "Dirty" and probably a bit out of line. Make an assumption if you care to. :ignore:


----------



## James1975NY (Sep 2, 2009)

James1975NY said:


> I have another one for DW but I think it is way to "Dirty" and probably a bit out of line. Make an assumption if you care to. :ignore:



I could not resist. Sorry if I offended here.


----------



## Sunbum (Sep 2, 2009)

Anything goes in the world of accronyms.


----------

